# Hinterbau Bergamont Volotec



## psjaba (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche Buchse / Hülse / Lager vom kompletten Hinterbau (Sitz & Kettenstrebe, Dämpfer) Bergamont Volotec Baujahr 2006/2007

Hat jemand einen Tipp

Danke


----------



## olsche (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi, evt. mal im Bergamont-Herstellerforum posten?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

